# Hiawatha



## 30thtbird (Jul 22, 2019)

Well, I just picked up another project, as if I needed another. Haven't tried to check the serial number yet. An Arrow minus the tank of course. Any info would be appreciated. It does appear to be the standard version and not the deluxe. For me, a once in a lifetime find at a cheap price. Drove 4 1/2 hours 1 way to pick it up. Already found a replacement chainguard because the one on it is extra wavy. Tried to straighten the fork only to mangle it even worse. Got a lot of work to do but I'm happy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2019)

I'd guess a "T" serial. That stem doesn't look right and grips for sure aren't correct. Other than a tank you're all set! V/r Shawn


----------



## 30thtbird (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah, probably child grips . I have one of those aluminum art deco style stem for it already.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Deco style grip isn't correct either. Not that you can't use it--just not correct for that application


----------



## 30thtbird (Jul 22, 2019)

yeah, have a number of things to change. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Aug 25, 2019)

Great find!


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 26, 2019)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## SKPC (Aug 26, 2019)

Serial number?  Good looking bike. Has nice fenders, and you may get the guard back with some care.   1st thing 1st.   Top-bolt stem and pull the diaper-pad seat cover!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2019)

Cool project. Nice lines. Keep the updates coming.
Hammerhead


----------

